

A Virginia hacker catches the attention of federal law enforcement - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/a-virginia-hacker-catches-the-attention-of-federal-law-enforcement/2014/09/27/51251eee-1405-11e4-9285-4243a40ddc97_story.html?hpid=z4

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Virginia+hacker+catches+the+attent...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Virginia+hacker+catches+the+attention#!/story/forever/0/Virginia%20hacker%20catches%20the%20attention)

------
jhwhite
This article was not well written. At first it seems it's about the hack, then
it seems to set up that the agents were lying to the guy about why they wanted
to see the hack, then it didn't really commit to anything.

It didn't present enough evidence one way or another for me to make a decision
and it didn't take an editorial tone about the point it's trying to make.

Which is disappointing in both regards because this could have been a very
interesting read.

